# Gheenoe classic trim tabs



## tight_lines_fl (May 10, 2018)

so the bennett self leveling trim tabs stay all the way down... but nauticus smart tabs do not. they are a little more expensive than the bennetts, but worth it in my opinion


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Search custom gheenoe trim tabs. Tons of custom, homebuilt and guys selling trimtabs that use a turnbuckle. you can adjust them to your most common running conditions and just leave them. Not adjustable on the fly, but If you really think you could use them that is another option. 
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13867


----------

